# I have GAS please help!



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, I have Gear Aquisition Syndrome at the moment and have my sights on a C40. Do I need one? No, but I remember seing them when I bought my first road bike in 2000 and having bike lust. Currently I ride a standard Cannondale SuperSix with Rival. I want a full Camppy C40 but I am not sure why. It doesnt fill a need in my stable that my Cannondale doesnt. I did a century on the SuperSix and was fine. How different from my Cannondale will it be? When I got on the SuperSix this year from my 12 year old steel KHS the Cannondale felt twitchy but not so much anymore now that I am used to it. I have been told to stay away from the older C40s because they have too much flex. Now that is coming from a friend that is currently building up the new SuperSix Evo Black so maybe stiff is relative. Should I only buy a b-stay or HP model?

Thanks


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

How tall and heavy are you?

A greater differentiating factor amoung C40's is the fork rather than the stay configuration.

If you're lighter or shorter a C40 is a great thing. If you're taller or heavier, a C50 may be had for not a lot more money...

Either will be at least somewhat softer than your SuperSix, which is unnecessarily stiff vertically IMO and be ultimately stable at speed, since they're Colnagos. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> How tall and heavy are you?
> 
> A greater differentiating factor amoung C40's is the fork rather than the stay configuration.
> 
> ...


I'm around 5'9-5'10 155lbs so I'm no clyde. Right now I kind of put in a too high bid on a c50 frame so we will see where that goes. I already have a bit of buyers remorse and I havent even won yet for no other reason than its not a C40 but I like it more than the HP I have been watching. Colnago C50 Frameset 53cm Mint Must See Chris King Headset B Stays C50HP | eBay

In terms of the SS being too stiff I can sometimes feel the rear bouncing if I am sprinting. I feel like I have read a little about that on uber stiff bikes but it could just be me since I am a noob to serious riding.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

$900 is a good price if it's really in excellent condition. Personally, i prefer the Star fork to the C75.

The C-50 will handle better, be more comfortable, and far smoother than the SuperSix. If you get into racing, you can use the SS and spare the C-50 for another day.

The 53cm may be a little small, but not by much, and you're always better off going small with a Colnago.

Best of luck with it. There may be people who didn't like their C-50, but I've not met them personally.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to old Colnago catalogs? I too need a C40 and have been trying to figure out which year a local guy's bike is.

THanks.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

jet sanchEz said:


> Does anyone have a link to old Colnago catalogs? I too need a C40 and have been trying to figure out which year a local guy's bike is.
> 
> THanks.


If you google it there are some out there, but i don't think there's a complete set.

The best way to determine is to get the serial number and email it to Colnago. 

Brief history -

There were 4 versions made between 1995 and the 2003 model year. There were apparently some made in 2004 as well, though that was the first official year for the C-50

1st - Skinny down tube. Down tube same diameter all length.
2nd - Larger down tube. Down tube larger as it approaches BB.
3rd - B-stay was introduced in 2001.
4th - HP-chain stay 2003.

The other point that people consider important is the implementation of the Ti BB shell, which was introduced in 2000.

2000-2001 were also the first years for carbon forks.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for that info iscloppl, that is very helpful, the one I am looking at has the B-stay and it is in the Rabobank colours.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a C40 already but I would love to have one of these C40 Golds:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colnago-C40...90754335433?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2c69d82ac9

I would hang this one on my wall.

I love the way the C40 rides. Just beautifully sublime.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

jet sanchEz said:


> Thanks for that info iscloppl, that is very helpful, the one I am looking at has the B-stay and it is in the Rabobank colours.


Should be a 2001-2002 as far as i know. That would be a good variant. It should have all the preferred options - Star fork, B-stay, Ti BB shell, and not HP stays, which some liked and others not so much, and team colors.

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ride-Fly said:


> I have a C40 already but I would love to have one of these C40 Golds:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colnago-C40...90754335433?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2c69d82ac9
> 
> I would hang this one on my wall.
> ...



Oh yeah, I love those. I just watched one on ebay end with no bidders at $3k with buy it now of $4. It was overseas so that makes me a little leery but they had 100%.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281032754937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

icsloppl said:


> If you google it there are some out there, but i don't think there's a complete set.
> 
> The best way to determine is to get the serial number and email it to Colnago.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I knew of the changes but not the timeframe. Is the earliest one worth owning? That is the style I was origionally looking at but was told to stay away. No bstay no titanium BB.


----------

